# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  3 إصابات اثر حادث سير في عمان

## الحصن نيوز

أصيب ثلاثة مواطنين بجروح وكسور اليوم الخميس اثر تعرضهم لحادث تصادم وقع بين مركبتين في عمان ( شارع الاستقلال  ).

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

